# Oil Analysis Test?



## danmodd (Feb 7, 2010)

I just bought a 2006 (A4) Jetta TDI with 30,000 km (20,000 miles). This is an upgrade from my A3 Golf diesel so I am coming up to speed regarding the VW spec oil required (505.01). 
VW states clearly in the manual that any amount of non-spec oil used in the car will void the warranty. As a customer buying a used car, is there a way I can know if my car has previously had non-spec oil used in it (i.e. oil analysis test)? Is there any real concern (other than voiding warranty) of non-spec oil being used in a car this new, provided the proper oil is used from here foward? In other words, is the use of non-spec oil mostly a concern for long-term wear and tear rather than short-term failure?
I am trying to track down the service history of the car, but in the meantime thought I'd post this question as it does not seem to have been discussed here that I can find.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you can sort of make guesses using a UOA, provided that there are adequate numbers of Virgin OIl analysis to compare to.
see http://www.tdiclub.com in Fuel & Lubes forum for VOA's.
Non-spec oils, if the previous owner used Heavy Duty Synthetic diesel oil, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------

